# Chemex Brewing Guide v1



## DaveyB (Jun 5, 2012)

*TEMP Download Link :* http://www.4shared.com/folder/kSgm-ZY6/_online.html

Hi All,

I am very new to what I term as 'good coffee' and what's more I have a memory like a .... what do you call it?









So that I can brew 'good coffee', I have taken the time to read multiple sources (mainly has bean) and write what I believe to be a good Chemex Brewing process.

What's more, by entering either:

a) The amount of cups required

b) The volume of coffee you want (in ml)

into the spreadsheet, it will 'write' a good brewing process.

So that other people who are new (like me) to brewing with a Chemex have an understanding of what to do. I have attached what I believe to be a helpful spreadsheet.

If you have any tips, tweaks or amendments I will be happy to make them.

Speak soon,

David Bruce

*TEMP Download Link :* http://www.4shared.com/folder/kSgm-ZY6/_online.html

(Click on the BrewingGuide.zip located at the above 'Temp Download Link' to begin the download. Unfortunately the file is too large to be hosted here)


----------

